# Moving to Saudi Questions????



## pogo (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm considering taking a position in Jedddah with a Saudi company. I wonder if anybody might have good advise. Like:
1) how much does it cost to live there? rent, utilities, food, etc.
2) any good advise on negotiating a salary package? what about employemnt contracts, what should I look for? what are the pitfalls
3) from everything I've read, it makes most sense to be in a compound - any recommendations? 
4) banking - what is the best way to set up an account - is there a Barclays in Jeddah?
5) do people sail?
6) I've got loads more questions, but this is good for a start

thanks
pogo


----------



## nudda (Feb 9, 2008)

pogo said:


> Hi, I'm considering taking a position in Jedddah with a Saudi company. I wonder if anybody might have good advise. Like:
> 1) how much does it cost to live there? rent, utilities, food, etc.
> 2) any good advise on negotiating a salary package? what about employemnt contracts, what should I look for? what are the pitfalls
> 3) from everything I've read, it makes most sense to be in a compound - any recommendations?
> ...


would like to know too


----------

